# Laying down a short solo in the studio this weekend-which direction?



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys I am going into the studio on the weekend and have been jamming over the progression- with just a crappy saturated quiet guitar sound- but I'm just trying to get the notes right here's what I have(help me pick the right one):











or maybe a combination of the 2 directions....

P.S. I know the right tone will make a big difference.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the second one much more.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The second half of part 2 sounds good. I don't think I would play that maj6 passing tone though. Have fun at the studio.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I also like the second half of the second the most.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I like the second one much more.


Agree and sounds good - I am guilty of this as well but suggest minimizing the amount of "rakes" across the strings.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I actually prefer the first one. Except without pull off part at around 15 sec after your bend, too many notes for my taste.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Another few takes.......like take 1 & 4 best I think..... or 3


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's take 2 in the latest video for me.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

When I listened back this morning- I didn't love any of them.....but my favourites are probably 2 and 4 if I had to pick out of those- 2 might be my favourite. I'm gonna try one with a lot of space and a lot less notes next.....he wanted a kind of flashy with feel solo- the arpeggios at the start are kind of useless I think.


----------

